# Newbie TTC #2



## AmberM85

Hi everyone, I’m so happy I found this forum. After trying a ridiculous amount of apps that don’t allow posting outside of repetitive weekly posts I’m happy to have stumbled across this one! My name is Amber, I’m 34, married with a 6 year old and trying TTC # 2. I’m from Florida, it seems that this is a U.K. forum so I hope it’s ok that I join? 

I just want to be able to connect with other women and have found it super difficult so far in the apps and forums I’ve tried. We haven’t told anyone so I don’t have anyone to talk to about it or to be excited with and that’s a total bummer. I’m currently in my fertile window so I’m hopeful I’ll be pregnant soon!

I’m happy to get to know all of you!


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Most are from UK but not all. Im not


----------



## mridula

OnErth&InHvn said:


> Most are from UK but not all. Im not

I'm from India, living in the USA :) Welcome to the forum :) I'm 27 years old and TTC #1.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump :)


----------



## BrendaJ

Thanks for sharing! I’m from Houston, TX. Love Florida btw! I have found this forum to be super helpful and supportive. I am TTC our final baby, baby #3, I am 33 yrs old!


----------



## blueskai

Welcome!
There's plenty of people from outside of the UK here! Although I am not one of them :lol: but it honestly doesn't matter where you're from. The support you'll get here is great! This is definitely the best baby related forum I've ever used.
Good luck on your journey.

xo


----------

